# Replace brakes and rotors at 27k miles?



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

My sister in law has a 2007 Q with 27,000 miles. I guess she is pretty hard on the brakes, so the dealer quoted $1,500 to replace all 4 brakes and rotors.
Does this sound right?
On top of that, my brother needs to replace all 4 tires, dealer quoted $1,100. To me I know tires are expensive, but any feedback about the brakes would be appreciated.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Replace brakes and rotors at 27k miles? (Hufeisen)*

I would make sure the brake wear indicator is on. Sometimes dealers assess the need for replacement on the thickness of the pads. The Q7 has massive Brembo brakes all around, and Audi uses a pad that started life not as thick as on their other models. This means that if another Audi had pads that were 'x' thick, it would be time for replacement, but perhaps not on the Q7.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

yes what VDUB said! Re: tires, that is insane. Check out tirerack.com or discounttiredirect.com. Last time I checked they had Goodyear Fortera 275/45/20 for under $140 each. The only way I would ever put Continentals back on is if they gave them to me and paid to have them mounted.


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

As far as brakes you can buy really good replacement stuff that will cost you about $600.
Any independent shop can put them on for you.
My touareg has the same brakes as the Q7.
I put zimmerman rotos on and hawk hps pads


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Replace brakes and rotors at 27k miles? (Hufeisen)*

unfortunately, that's about right.
Q7's are heavy vehicles @ 5300 plus pounds. Getting 30k out of brakes is about all you can expect, unless it's all steady HWY use.
We've had more than a few customers gasp @ 1500 brake jobs plus 1200 with of tires @ 30k. 
nearly grand is a lot to spend. It's just the nature of the beast with vehicles like the Q7.


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Replace brakes and rotors at 27k miles? (Hufeisen)*

great coincidence, 
actually just today i got my car from the dealer, i changed the brake discs, pads, at 47,000 kilometers.
but this is the second time, i changed them first time at 26,000 km
Q7 4.2 2008


----------

